# BIG SURPRISE!!!!



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I bought a few AF items today, and I'll pick them up tonight... It will be a major purchase for me, and a big surprise for all you buddies out there..Wait and see, I think I stole the stuff!!! Pictures will be coming later..


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

flyernut said:


> I bought a few AF items today, and I'll pick them up tonight... It will be a major purchase for me, and a big surprise for all you buddies out there..Wait and see, I think I stole the stuff!!! Pictures will be coming later..


I thought you were trying to downsize? 
But a good deal is a good excuse. 

Edit in red above


----------



## Mikeh49 (Sep 20, 2015)

It's diesels! Gilbert NP or UP set.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Mikeh49 said:


> It's diesels! Gilbert NP or UP set.


I already have the NP and the MP sets....


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Just got home.. Here's the purchase.... Bought the 332AC, very nice, for $200 dollars, and got the rest of the stuff for free.... The 2 wagons not on the flat cars are genuine, the loads are re-pos. The flat cars are nice in their own right, missing a brake wheel but that's it's.The Northern is missing a rear step and the steam generator, but the seller included those in the sale.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

The circus flats will look good next to my Circus engine and tender, the yellow passenger car, 2 other flat cars, and these new to me flat cars.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

You got a fantastic deal!


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

That is a nice score. Enjoy.


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

All I can say is "WOW"


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

still cant beleive it what a score.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm waiting for parts for my K335, and then I can start on the 332.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Flyernut that is some score!! What a price for all of it. Nice looking 332AC. Paint looks great. As far as those re-pro wagons who's gonna know but you? I'd run 'em until I found originals. You got a start with the two originals. I see one of those originals has a yellow roof while the one on the car, same color wagon, has a green roof. I wonder if that is a real variation. I know there were variations. 

Kenny


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AFGP9 said:


> Flyernut that is some score!! What a price for all of it. Nice looking 332AC. Paint looks great. As far as those re-pro wagons who's gonna know but you? I'd run 'em until I found originals. You got a start with the two originals. I see one of those originals has a yellow roof while the one on the car, same color wagon, has a green roof. I wonder if that is a real variation. I know there were variations.
> 
> Kenny


Repos are available right now on ebay, as well as originals, but check the prices!!! Believe me, I'm happy right now!! One of the original wagons has a tongue broken off, but I don't care.. I was fortunate enough to get these.


----------

